# Job Offer - Advise Please!



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

I have recently received a job offer from Dubai. I work in the property sector and my job does not include any commission. I am in my late 20s and will be moving to Dubai on my own so no family or children to worry about!

Monthly salary: AED 35,000 (including basic, housing and living allowances). Other benefits include mobile phone, club membership, flight ticket home, 22 days of annual leave and private medical insurance.

I have no intention of living an extravagant expat lifestyle - I reckon I should be able to afford a studio / 1-bdr apartment in a nice area and have meals out few times a week with some savings left?! Is this realistic? Also, the office is near the Emirates Tower - any suggestions for areas to look at in terms of accommodation?

Many thanks!!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I think you've landed on your feet there, for one person to live on thats great!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hopeful said:


> I think you've landed on your feet there, for one person to live on thats great!



I agree. I think you certainly have a good package and should be able to live on it quite comfortably, even with the odd treat here and there! Accommodation will be your biggest outgoing!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good package.

If you will be working near Emirates Towers and want an apartment consider the following areas:

Old Town/Burj Dubai (new, despite the name & poss not too cheap)
Oud Metha & Healthcare City
Deira 


I get your point about not being extravagant, but do make sure you enjoy what Dubai has to offer. 


-


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

*Annual Leave?*

Thanks people!

I came across somewhere on the internet that by law, people should get 2 days annual leave per month if the employment is more than 6 months and less than a year. Thereafter, it would be 30 days per annum. However, I noted in other forum that the Labour Law changes on a regularly basis so I am not sure if my understanding is up-to-date. If anyone can help on this,it would be great!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have posted an abstract of the UAE labour law below. The requirement would be *30 days* rather than *30 working days*. Hence as a bare minimum, you should get 22 working days holiday. It all depends on the employer however. I have been offered 30 working days! Your contract should clarify how many days you will be entitled to.

_Annual leave is usually calculated on the basis of a calendar month rather than by working days. If an employee however fails
to report back to work after the expiry of his leave period, his remuneration will automatically be forfeited for the days he is
absent_


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

Haha, I guess I am getting the bare minimum then!! As I have no international working experience or local market knowledge, my bargaining power is somewhat weaker. The main reason for moving is to gain exposure in that part of the world so I will have to be pragmatic - one can't have it all!! Not now at least 

By the way, I heard that the employer is required by law to set aside a lump sum for an employee (a bit like pension) and the money will be due to him or her upon leaving the country. I tried to check it on the internet with not much success - does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mocha said:


> Haha, I guess I am getting the bare minimum then!! As I have no international working experience or local market knowledge, my bargaining power is somewhat weaker. The main reason for moving is to gain exposure in that part of the world so I will have to be pragmatic - one can't have it all!! Not now at least
> 
> By the way, I heard that the employer is required by law to set aside a lump sum for an employee (a bit like pension) and the money will be due to him or her upon leaving the country. I tried to check it on the internet with not much success - does anyone know anything about this?



This is referred to as gratuity and is payable upon the employee leaving the company, provided that one year's service has been completed. Please see extract of labour law below. Please note that if you are based in the free zone, then a different calculation would apply and you would need to refer to your employment contract for your exact entitlement. You can download a copy of the UAE labour law, which should shed light on your employment rights.

*What does the term end of service gratuity mean in terms of compensation?*_
In the case of an employment agreement for a unilimited term, an employee who completes one year or more in continuous
service shall be entitled to gratuity at the end of their service. The gratuity shall be calculated as follows:
(1) 21 days wages for each year of the first five years.
(2) 30 days wages for each additional year on condition that the total of the gratuity does not exceed the wages of two years.

*How is gratuity calculated?*
Gratuity is calculated on an annual basis or part thereof provided that the employee has actually completed one year of
employment with the employer or more. Days of absence from work without pay are not included in calculating the length
of service. However, he will be entitled to end of service gratuity for fractions of a year he spent in service provided that he
has completed at least one year in continuous employment.

*On what basis is gratuity calculated?*
Without prejudice to what is stipulated by the policies of some establishments in the granting of pensions or retirement benefits
to employees, gratuity for those who are paid monthly, weekly or daily wages is calculated according to the employee’s last
received basic wage before the employment was terminated. This wage is the basis for calculating the gratuity for the whole
period of an employee’s employment._


----------

